# How Do You Get the Springs Back In An Aristo Truck?!



## Koploper (Apr 3, 2011)

OK, I give up!! What's the secret to getting the two little springs back inside an Aristocraft freight truck? My little "H" piece came off the inside of the truck and the spings....well...sprung. I can't get them back inside no matter what I try!! 

HELP!!!


----------



## Chris_Haon (Dec 28, 2011)

I use a small flat screw driver. Set the spring into the top part and use the screw driver to compress the spring and slide it into the bottom plate.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I used tweezers


----------



## VictorSpear (Oct 19, 2011)

Glue both springs into any one side of the round slots first using a droplet of Krazy glue or similar. There's no need for them to be flying around anyway. Nine times out of ten, you will loose them for sure otherwise. Then use the flat screw driver or tweezer method described earlier. You can do it with nimble fingers too once they are firmly seated on one side with the glue. 

(The glue down idea was originally suggested by LowNote I think....many moons ago....)

Cheers, 
Victor


----------



## Ted Doskaris (Oct 7, 2008)

I, also, use tweezers with great success without the need to glue or tether a spring, but only a certain type / size tweezer works best.










I only find the need to use the screwdriver to depress a spring for removing it.










Place the tweezers so that only one coil protrudes. This allows that coil to pop in place.
Insert the spring as shown below.










See the full "*vignette*" hosted for me by Greg E. on his Web site.

-Ted


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I had this same issue when a aristo arrived with a broken truck and springs in the bottom of the box. 
First and very important, the springs are under alot of tension so to keep them from flying around when one slips to get lost or worse into your eye (where glasses) I wrapped a piece of thread around the spring. 
If you can get one end to seat where it belongs then use either tweezers or a small slim screwdriver to compress the spring to press it into place then pull out the thread Done. Keep trying until you get it then you will say "That was Easy"


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

cussing the designer to the deepest level of h--- under your breath helps


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Told ya Ed..an exacto knife at the very end of the spring you are trying to get back into place...wporks every time.

Kopploper

Bubba


----------



## Santafe 2343 (Jan 2, 2008)

I second that Bubba, I do it that way all the time[/b]


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

At the end of the day, U take all these tips & suggestions under advisement and 
work out Ur very own method of reinstalling those springs... I don't think anybody 
does it exactly the same way... Its a learning experience, and the more U do of them, 
the better U get at it... Having said all that, I use a pair of duckbill tweezers that have 
been custom ground and shaped for the job...
Paul R...


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

And don't forget colorful metaphors! 

I take a piece of thread and wind it into a couple coils of the spring so I have ahold of the spring for when it boings into oblivion. Easy to remove once you've put the spring in.


----------

